# Proven Buck question



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I see a lot of bucks listed as "proven bucks". I was under the impression that ment they improved their daugters when compared to the dams they were bred to. Am I correct in thinking this or am I missing something? If that is correct why don't we see more daughter udder pictures when bucks are listed for sale? I know I won't buy a buck unless I see pictures of his dams udder.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I thought it meant they had reproduced successfully, i.e. have been demonstrated to be fertile.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Proven means... they have made babies...and have them on the ground ... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes like Pam said it just means they have made babies. It doesn't mean that they were good correct babies or that they were successful milkers or show or anything. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep...a proven buck is a buck with kids on the ground.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for explaining that! It was just one of those goat things you hear people say but no one ever explained what it ment. Yeah I have proven bucks!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you so much for explaining that! It was just one of those goat things you hear people say but no one ever explained what it ment. Yeah I have proven bucks!!


 Your very welcome... glad to of answered that for you.... if you have anymore questions ...we are here for you.... :thumb: :wink:


----------

